
Is Ghost a better choice than WordPress for blogging? - PatrolX
https://arador.com/is-ghost-a-better-choice-than-wordpress-for-blogging/
======
PatrolX
Has anyone here switched to Ghost and used it for a while that can comment on
how you've found it?

I'm considering switching my sites over but Ghost's tools for switching don't
look great.

~~~
simplecto
I have. And it is so much better.

I run it with sqlite, so backups are a sinch.

The editor is a good mix of WYSIWYG, but I can use markdown or drop to pure
HTML

Opengraph and some SEO stuff out of the box is nice

Tags work. Admin pages are really simple.

Pages work well.

It really feels like the developers are quite focused on the editors
experience.

By blog is in the profile if you want to see the site.

~~~
thatsnice
FYI, there is a typo in the link to your blog.

